# Vin Baker lost 15+ pounds



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

This was in my local paper recently, says he lost 15 pounds, but looks like even more. Seems like he's made a lot of progress, and greatly improved his game.Vin workouts


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Hopefully he's mentally fitter as well.

He sure took a lot of money for little result last year. Hopefully he can turn it around. Celtics fans'll be primed.


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

Well I expect him to come back and dominate the East


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Maybe he'll have the physical ability for a successful comeback, but i'm not sure about his mental ability. If he doesn't think he can do it 100% of the time, he's not gonna do it. If he can return back to his all star form, the celtics are gonna be a tough team to beat.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

No way he'll ever be an allstar again. Yes he's back inshape but he's declined a lot with age. My point was he should be a solid contributor off the bench, when many people expected him to not be able to play at all while ago when he was out of shape.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Ah, the annual "Vin Baker is in shape" report...

Folks, the preseason has officiall begun.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

15 pounds isn't that much to loose when you weigh well over 230 or whatever. I hope he does well though. Alcoholism sucks. <strike>Its better for athletes to be coke heads, cuz it doesn't affect their stamina as much.</strike>


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I heard he was down from 290 to 251.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> I heard he was down from 290 to 251.


Thats more then a 15 lbs drop, there is a picture posted in the Celtic forum...



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will that help some of you guys beleive?

-Petey


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

I have read that he's dropped his weight down to his weight during his first couple of seasons in the NBA. Quite impressive really. I really feel for the guy seeing he's had an obvious alcohol problem and hope he can regain his form. He was alot of fun to watch back in his day. 

I do doubt however that he will regain that form. He's got something to prove to everyone really. Doubtful he will....but good luck Vin. Boston could use abit more production from you.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Like I said before, he can be in great physical shape, but I'm stell not sure if he can mentally handle it. And there is no way of knowing that for sure until he steps onto the court.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Vin looks like hes in good shape,but no one should expect him to turn into the player he was when he was with the Bucks aka 21pts 10reb 1blk!!!:no: 

Hes 1 bad day away from a trip to Krispy Kreme and the liquor store!!!


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> Hes 1 bad day away from a trip to Krispy Kreme and the liquor store!!!


What a great idea! Imagine how much money a donut slash liquor store would make off depressed people. Though, the thought of millions of drunk fat people, made this country the disgrace it is.:laugh:


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> 15 pounds isn't that much to loose when you weigh well over 230 or whatever. I hope he does well though. Alcoholism sucks. Its better for athletes to be coke heads, cuz it doesn't affect their stamina as much.


:laugh:


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Vin looks like hes in good shape,but no one should expect him to turn into the player he was when he was with the Bucks aka 21pts 10reb 1blk!!!:no:



No, 20/10/1 is to much to ask of the guy. But is it to much to ask that he has a Derrick Coleman type of year at center, putting up 14/8/1?

I don't think so. I think if he can stay of the liqour, a lot of people may be suprised. That is a BIG IF. I wish Vin the best though, Alcoholism is a terrible disease.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW! Baker looks much lighter and MUCH MUCH MUCH more in shape.

Great job Vin!:yes:


----------

